# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  9th KOI's Festival Special KC - Konishi Karashi Yamabuki

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Menyambut 9th KOI's Festival yg diadakan pada akhir pekan ini di Ancol, Seiryuu sebagai salah 1 sponsor utama acara ini, berwacana untuk mengadakan acara Keeping Contest dengan tujuan memperkenalkan jenis baru dari Konishi Koi Farm yaitu Karashi Yamabuki.*


*Karashi Yamabuki bukanlah Yamabuki Ogon biasa.*  


Seperti kami pernah ceritakan sekilas pada edisi terakhir majalah KOIs, pada musim pemijahan tahun lalu Konishi melalukan sebuah Pemijahan Fase ke 2 untuk menciptakan jenis baru. 





Ke 2 pejantan Doitsu Yamabuki Ogon di foto merupakan hasil penyilangan antara Doitsu Karashigoi betina dan pejantan Yamabuki Ogon yang Konishi lakukan beberapa tahun silam sebagai fase awal dari Inovasi ini. Di antara anakannya, dipilih 2 Ekor Doitsu Ogon dengan kualitas warna dan Hikari terbaik untuk disilangkan sekali lagi dengan seekor Yamabuki Ogon betina berukuran 90cm dari bloodline Izumiya. Maka, terciptalah jenis dan bloodline baru yaitu Karashi Yamabuki.


*Secara kualitas, Hasil pemijahan ini bisa dikatakan sukses  karena ada keturunannya yang telah ber-prestasi pada kontes Wakagoi terakhir / 32nd All Japan Young Koi Show pada akhir bulan lalu di Jepang (Maret 2015).*


*1st Prize Hikarimuji 15bu (Juara 1)*

*Doitsu Karashi Yamabuki 15cm



*



*2nd Prize Hikarimuji 15bu  (Juara 2)*
*Doitsu Karashi Yamabuki 15cm




*



*Jumlah Peserta:
*

*Pada Akhir bulan lalu sewaktu kami berkunjung ke Konishi untuk memilih ikan2 tosai kelahiran 2014, dari sekian ratus ekor ikan yang terdapat di kolam tosai yang Konishi telah siapkan untuk kami seleksi, kami hanya mendapati sedikit sekali Ogon dan Doitsu Ogon dengan bloodline baru ini. Walaupun kami akhirnya memborong semua Karashi Yamabuki dan Doitsu Karashi Yamabuki yang ada pada kolam tosai tersebut, kami hanya mendapatkan kurang lebih 35 ekor, sehingga jumlah peserta akan kami batasi hanya s/d 20-25 peserta saja. 








*

*Ukuran Ikan: Berkisar +/- 20-25cm 
*

*Harga:*


*Harga akan dibuat flat tanpa system lelang dan akan kami buat se-ekonomis mungkin untuk para member KoiS.* 


*Metode Pemilihan dan Pengambilan Ikan:*


*No Urut untuk Memilih akan diundi secara langsung  oleh peserta / wakilnya pada acara 9th KOIs Festival. Peserta yg sudah mengambil no. Undi akan kemudian dipersilahkan untuk memilih ikan secara langsung sesuai no urut. Ikan yg sudah dipilih akan langsung dibungkus dan dibawa pulang oleh peserta KC supaya tidak tertukar.* 


*Hadiah dan Lucky Draw:* *Menyusul* 



*Sejauh manakah anakan2 Yamabuki ini akan bertumbuh pesat layaknya Karashigoi? Jawabannya hanya akan bisa dirasakan oleh para peserta KC ini.

*

*Silakan merespon pada thread ini, bila anda berminat untuk mengikuti KC ini dan bisa hadir untuk memilih juga membawa langsung ikan KC pada acara 9th KOIs Festival di Ancol pada akhir pekan ini (24-26 April 2015). *

----------


## qulistop

Minat om
Mohon info Tata cara dan pricelist
tx

----------


## dedigouw

Ikut Daftar om....

----------


## fajarhto

Daftar jugalah om

----------


## Ady

ini harga dan foto ikannya..gak ada om?

----------


## Rotkiv

Harganya berapa dan milihnya di tanggal brp om?  ::

----------


## tjokferry

ikutan juga om

----------


## gizza

Sukses untuk acaranya om

----------


## irone

Ikut daftar Om Agus..

----------


## dina prima

Ikut daftar Om Agus..

----------


## david_pupu

daftar jugaa

----------


## ismail02

Newbi ikut daftar om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ikutan Om.

----------


## effendig

ikutan daftar ya Chief

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ikutan daftar kalo bagus harganya ...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> ikutan daftar ya Chief


Pak Effendi, jangan lupa datang  ke Kois fest Ya...

----------


## hero

Mau ikutan ah...

----------


## wen

Daftar 1 ya om....

----------


## frostbitez

ada yg ga doitsu ga ya?
kalo ada mau coba 1

----------


## tomahawk

> ikutan daftar kalo bagus harganya ...


Idem om....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> ada yg ga doitsu ga ya?
> kalo ada mau coba 1


Ada om, memang sebagian besar doitsu

----------


## GRiffiN

Ikutan juga          .

----------


## mawardi

Ikut juga oom

----------


## koilvr

Ikut om kalo harganya pas di kantong...

----------


## bennytaruna

ikut om, minta info harganya

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Ikut an, Om Agus

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Tadi nya kami ingin membandrol KC ini dengan harga *Rp 3,5 juta per ekor*.  Setelah dipertimbangkan kembali dan juga adanya kemungkinan di  adakannya* KC Senang-Senang ke 3* di mana para peserta dapat membeli  sendiri ikan pilihan di dealer mana pun dengan harga maximum Rp 3 juta /  ekor. *Maka pendaftaran resmi kami buka dengan harga Rp 3 juta per ekor*.*  Sehingga para peserta yg mengikuti KC ini bisa juga mengikutkan ikannya  di KC Senang-Senang.* 

*Silahkan Mendaftar:

1. 
2.
3.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## dina prima

*Silahkan Mendaftar:

1. Dina Prima
2.
3.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## dedigouw

> ada yg ga doitsu ga ya?
> kalo ada mau coba 1





> Ada om, memang sebagian besar doitsu


Saya juga mau yang ga doitsu om...

----------


## dedigouw

*Silahkan Mendaftar:

1. Dina Prima
2. Dedigouw (non doitsu kalau ada)
3.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Saya juga mau yang ga doitsu om...


Ada 2-2 nya om. 1 Peserta boleh mengambil lebih dari 1 ekor om.

----------


## dedigouw

Tadi nya kami ingin membandrol KC ini dengan harga *Rp 3,5 juta per ekor*.  Setelah dipertimbangkan kembali dan juga adanya kemungkinan di  adakannya* KC Senang-Senang ke 3* di mana para peserta dapat membeli  sendiri ikan pilihan di dealer mana pun dengan harga maximum Rp 3 juta /  ekor. *Maka pendaftaran resmi kami buka dengan harga Rp 3 juta per ekor*.*  Sehingga para peserta yg mengikuti KC ini bisa juga mengikutkan ikannya  di KC Senang-Senang.* 

*Silahkan Mendaftar:

1. Dina Prima
2. Dedigouw
3.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*1. Dina Prima
 2. Dedigouw
 3. Slamet
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .*

----------


## qulistop

*1. Dina Prima
 2. Dedigouw
 3. Slamet
 4. Qulistop
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .*

----------


## koikoiman

Gradenya apa om? Kalo gak salah kan konishi ada skala gradingnya ya? Tks

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Gradenya apa om? Kalo gak salah kan konishi ada skala gradingnya ya? Tks


Secara kriteria penilaian jenis Hikarimuji / Ogon, Tosai2 ini bisa dikategorikan sebagai Tategoi om karena kualitas warna dan hikari nya. 

Tetapi untuk kualitas body dan bentuk badannya masi belum bisa ditentukan karena sex nya masih unknown.

----------


## tjokferry

*1. Dina Prima
2. Dedigouw
3. Slamet
4. Qulistop
5. tjokferry
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## 9KOI

Ikut daftar bos

----------


## effendig

> Pak Effendi, jangan lupa datang  ke Kois fest Ya...


Siap laksanakan Pak, lamo tak basuo, kita ajak teman-teman media juga, thanks as always

----------


## absolion

Hehehe om Agus boleh ikut juga? Hatur nuhun1. Dina  prima2. Dedigouw3. Slamet4. Qulistop5. tjokfeery6. 9kois7.  Absolion

----------


## wen

*1. Dina Prima
2. Dedigouw
3. Slamet
4. Qulistop
5. Tjokfeery
6. 9kois
7.  Absolion 						
8. Wen

*

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

1. Dina Prima
2. Dedigouw
3. Slamet
4. Qulistop
5. Tjokfeery
6. 9kois
7. Absolion 
8. Wen
9. TWW

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Thanks untuk para peserta yg telah mendaftar. Ikan akan tiba malam ini dari Jepang. Untuk semua peserta yg mendaftar akan mendapatkan Kalender Resmi Konishi bila belum pernah mendapatkan sebelum nya. Kami juga masih mempertimbangkan untuk bonus / lucky draw koi food.

----------


## Hendro W

1. Dina Prima
2. Dedigouw
3. Slamet
4. Qulistop
5. Tjokfeery
6. 9kois
7. Absolion 
8. Wen
9. TWW 						
10. Hendro W

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Royal Merapi ikut daftar ya um AGus. thx

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Royal Merapi ikut daftar ya um AGus. thx


Trims Om.

1. Dina Prima
2. Dedigouw
3. Slamet
4. Qulistop
5. Tjokfeery
6. 9kois
7. Absolion 
8. Wen
9. TWW 						
10. Hendro W
11. Royal Merapi KOi

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Sy daftar juga yah om...

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Ikan2 untuk KC ini baru tiba tadi subuh di showroom kami di Bandung. Ternyata kami salah mengingat jumlah Karashi Yamabuki yang kami dapat dan kami cuma mendapatkan 20 ekor, sehingga untuk KC ini jumlah peserta kami batasi menjadi 18 peserta saja yang terdiri dari:

*10 EKor Doitsu Karashi Yamabuki*





*8 Ekor Karashi Yamabuki 
*



*
Total: 18 Ekor
*




1. Dina Prima
2. Dedigouw
3. Slamet
4. Qulistop
5. Tjokfeery
6. 9kois
7. Absolion 
8. Wen
9. TWW 						
10. Hendro W
11. Royal Merapi KOi
12. mikael sebastian
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

----------


## ronyandry

1. Dina Prima
2. Dedigouw
3. Slamet
4. Qulistop
5. Tjokfeery
6. 9kois
7. Absolion 
8. Wen
9. TWW                         
10. Hendro W
11. Royal Merapi KOi
12. mikael sebastian
13. Rony Andry - BSD
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
[/QUOTE]

----------


## jimmy 007

Ikut daftar ya om Agus...

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

BAGI para peserta yg sudah mendaftar dapat mengambil nomor pengundian di booth / stand kami di arena Koi show sebelum jam 1 siang.

----------


## dedigouw

Om Agus...untuk KC Karashi Yamabuki rule KC nya jadi bagaimana? Kapan tanggal terakhir update dan juga hadiah dari KC nya belum disampaikan yaa...
Di tunggu info lengkapnya
Tq

----------


## jimmy 007

Bgm kelanjutannya KC ini ya?

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC ini tetap berjalan om, walaupun ada sedikit perubahan pada susunan peserta karena ada beberapa peserta yang tidak jadi mengikuti KC ini tetapi ada juga beberapa peserta baru yang mendaftar sewaktu 9th Koi's Festival lalu:



*Salah 1 Peserta, om Dedi Gouw, yang mengambil langsung undian Nomor Urut pemilihan.*

Undian No Urut Pemilihan Dilakukan bagi peserta yang sudah hadir di acara 9th Koi'S Festival atau setuju untuk diwakilkan dalam pengambilan nomor undi dan pemilihan ikan:


1. Dina Prima (Diwakilkan, Doitsu)
2. Dedi Gouw (Sisik, Ikan sudah diambil oleh Peserta)
3. Slamet (Diwakilkan, Doitsu) 
4. Qulistop (Diwakilkan, Doitsu)
5. Tjokferry (Sisik, Ikan sudah Diambil oleh Peserta) - 
6. 9koi (Diwakilkan, Sisik)
7. wen (Diwakilkan, Sisik
8. TWW (Sisik, Ikan sudah di Bawa oleh Peserta)
9. Royal Merapi Koi (Diwakilkan, Doitsu) -
10. Absolion (Diwakilkan, Doitsu) -
11. David Pupu - Belum ada Konfirmasi Lebih Lanjut
12. Rony Andry - Belum ada Konfirmasi lebih lanjut
13. Jimmy 007 (Sisik, Ikan Sudah Diambil) -
14. Ismail (Sisik, Ikan Sudah Diambil oleh Peserta) -
15.
16.
17.
*
Masa KC: 1 Tahun s/d 10th Koi's Festival pada Akhir April 2016*

Hadiah:
Juara 1: Uang Tunai sebesar 5% dari Total hasil Penjualan KC ini (Rp 2.550.000 bila 17 Ekor Laku Terjual Semua) / 20kg Pakan Koi yang tersedia di Seiryuu (Konishi / Kokusai / Kawaguchi Hi-Silk)
Juara 2: 10kg Pakan Koi Pilihan Pemenang (Konishi / Kokusai / Kawaguchi Hi-Silk)
Juara 3: 5kg Pakan Koi Pilihan Pemenang (Konishi / Kokusai / Kawaguchi Hi-Silk)

----------


## dedigouw

*just update now 43cm*

----------


## tjokferry

> *just update now 43cm*


Cepet amat gede nya om

----------


## dedigouw

> Cepet amat gede nya om


Punya om Ferry juga sdh besar kelles... ::

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> *just update now 43cm*



Mantap sekali, om Deddy. Pertumbuhannya sesuai harapan Konishi, karena memang 25% nya darah Karashi.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*FYI,

Mr. Joji Konishi sendiri lebih memilih untuk menamakan Ogon jenis baru ini dengan nama "Golden Karashigoi", sedangkan "Karashi Yamabuki" adalah nama yang dipopulerkan oleh agen Eropa nya yaitu Konishi Europe. Sehingga, kami menghimbau bahwa ke 2 nama tersebut merupakan jenis yang sama dari Konishi Koi Farm.*

----------


## dedigouw

> Mantap sekali, om Deddy. Pertumbuhannya sesuai harapan Konishi, karena memang 25% nya darah Karashi.


Yoi om Agus...ini makannya cukup rakus seperti karashi  :: 


https://youtu.be/hm9COSWwRwE

----------


## frostbitez

cakep jg ya
bisa kaya karashi ga yah bodynya om agus? apa cm 25%nya aja jg?

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> cakep jg ya
> bisa kaya karashi ga yah bodynya om agus? apa cm 25%nya aja jg?


Seharusnya bisa om, yg punya om  Deddy sudah termasuk cukup bagus dan lebih bulky dari bentuk badan Yamabuki Ogon biasanya yang cenderung lebih berbadan panjang.

----------


## jimmy 007

Kapan ya penjuriannya KC ini...?

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Bagi para Peserta KC Konishi Karashi Yamabuki, kami tunggu update foto dan video yang bisa dikirim ke email kami: [email protected] s/d akhir bulan ini (30 April 2016). Bila foto2 dan video sudah terkumpul maka akan kami kirimkan kepada Mr. Makoto Konishi untuk dipilih juara nya. Thanks.*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

HASIL PENJURIAN KC KARASHI YAMABUKI:

*Juara 1: Jimmy 007 - Karashi Yamabuki 72cm*



*Juara 2: Slamet Kurniawan - Doitsu Karashi Yamabuki 55cm*



*Juara 3: Tjokferry - Karashi Yamabuki 60cm



Selamat bagi semua pemenang, bisa hubungi kami untuk pengambilan hadiah nya.

Regards,

Seiryuu Koi Carp
*

----------


## ipaul888

mantab om, congrats

----------

